# Animas Sports Weekend



## Matt Cycle (Jul 10, 2016)

I know @Copepod has posted about these before but my DSN has sent through a leaflet about it.  They hold it in May but are holding another this year in October - however it seems this is now booked up as well.

For those that don't know anything about it it's for Type 1's who enjoy sports and exercise - and let's face it who doesn't.  It's open to 50 people (hence the reason it books up so quickly) with priority for those who haven't been before and is held at the home of University sport and sporting excellence - Loughborough University.  Devised by those who started the Runsweet site there are plenty of speakers, consultants, sharing experiences with fellow T1's etc and the chance to take part in lots of exercise.

Although it's sponsored by Animas, pumps or pens are fine - the only requirements are you are Type 1 and enjoy sports and exercise.

Tickets are £150 but this includes accommodation, all meals and refreshments, use of the leisure facilities as well as all the workshops and presentations.

If you wish to register an interest complete your details on the attached (also gives details on what goes on) and you should be kept up to date with it and get a heads up when the next one (should be held next May) is accepting places.

https://www.animascorp.co.uk/SportsWeekend


----------



## Copepod (Jul 10, 2016)

It's a good event, but the emphasis is definitely on people who already use insulin pumps or are considering using pumps, rather than those who prefer pens, or who manage their diabetes so adequately with pens, that they couldn't qualify under NICE guidelines. Accommodation and food is very high standard. I'd stayed at the conference centre before for work training courses.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I know @Copepod has posted about these before but my DSN has sent through a leaflet about it.  They hold it in May but are holding another this year in October - however it seems this is now booked up as well.
> 
> For those that don't know anything about it it's for Type 1's who enjoy sports and exercise - and let's face it who doesn't.  It's open to 50 people (hence the reason it books up so quickly) with priority for those who haven't been before and is held at the home of University sport and sporting excellence - Loughborough University.  Devised by those who started the Runsweet site there are plenty of speakers, consultants, sharing experiences with fellow T1's etc and the chance to take part in lots of exercise.
> 
> ...


Enjoy Matt !  Thank you


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 13, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Enjoy Matt !  Thank you



The October one was booked up so I've registered on the site hopefully for the one next May.   Looks good.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 13, 2016)

Definitely worth attending if you can get a place, Matt. Mostly for the chance to meet other people with type 1 diabetes who are keen on sport(s). The talks are useful, but are tilted towards pjmp users or hopefuls. Personally, I'd prefer they used somewhere a bit cheaper - I think it's the most expensive weekend I've ever been on. I know I'm a bit unusual in my happiness in a tent


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 13, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Definitely worth attending if you can get a place, Matt. Mostly for the chance to meet other people with type 1 diabetes who are keen on sport(s). The talks are useful, but are tilted towards pjmp users or hopefuls. Personally, I'd prefer they used somewhere a bit cheaper - I think it's the most expensive weekend I've ever been on. I know I'm a bit unusual in my happiness in a tent



I suppose at this stage I'd be classed as a pump hopeful but should have a better idea of where things are at with it by next May.  £150 did seem a lot at first glance but for what you are getting I don't think it's too bad really.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2016)

Pumps are a great gadget that you can suit to the individual. Temp basal for as long as it suits what you are doing. Every day can be different. Good luck Matt. Keep us posted pls


----------

